
The ‘safer' plastics designed to replace BPA may be just as bad for you - artsandsci
http://www.popsci.com/bpa-free-plastic-bad-for-human-health?dom=rss-default
======
hammock
Of course they are. BHPF, BPS... it's easy to theoretically derive how harmful
these chemicals probably are, acting with similar biological mechanisms as
BPA. The only difference is there are no published studies on the human safety
of these chemicals. So while a chemical engineer could predict with likely
great accuracy the harmfulness, there is technically no empirical evidence.

The same thing is happening in fluorocarbon industry. There are one or two
chemicals that have studies done (PFOA, PFOS). All bad news for humans and the
environment. So many other fluorocarbons are offered as alternatives, ignoring
the fact that they probably do the same damage.

